# Jfl if you aren’t buying gme calls tomorrow



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 24, 2021)

It’s going to $1,000 guaranteed


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Jan 24, 2021)

GME to 1.000.000$


----------



## .👽. (Jan 24, 2021)

Whats gme


----------



## wristcel (Jan 25, 2021)

game stock. Another wallstreetbets stock

Seems you can just read the reddit sub and get rich each day. I need to open an options account!

They also called BB and it shot up loads


----------



## MansNotHot (Jan 25, 2021)

Jme?
Yeah i like his Grime MC album tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 25, 2021)

Up 113% today lmao


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jan 25, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> Up 113% today lmao


Jfl not anymore. Still massive gains though. AMC is next meme stock, better get in


----------



## wristcel (Jan 25, 2021)

Gunnersup said:


> Jfl not anymore. Still massive gains though. AMC is next meme stock, better get in


why AMC? Where is the meme stock list updated lol?


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jan 25, 2021)

wristcel said:


> why AMC? Where is the meme stock list updated lol?


People spam the wall street bets discord with various stocks, lately it's been GME and BB, but AMC is starting to being spammed there so it's gonna moon just like the other 2, already purchased a few calls


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 25, 2021)

Gunnersup said:


> People spam the wall street bets discord with various stocks, lately it's been GME and BB, but AMC is starting to being spammed there so it's gonna moon just like the other 2, already purchased a few calls


So much pumpin and dumpin the SEC will shut wsb down


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 25, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> So much pumpin and dumpin the SEC will shut wsb down


Only billionaires/marketmakers/hedgefunds are allowed to manipulate the market and make a profit.

But once the common man starts to profit from capitalism, he has to be stopped.


----------



## aspieSavage (Jan 26, 2021)

my blackpilled bro has made 15k so far


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 26, 2021)

What do you use to invest


----------



## wristcel (Jan 26, 2021)

aspieSavage said:


> my blackpilled bro has made 15k so far


bet he's making a lot more now!
It's just mooned after hours lol


----------



## Deleted member 10673 (Jan 26, 2021)

cant trade options in the UK


----------



## wristcel (Jan 26, 2021)

wristcel said:


> bet he's making a lot more now!
> It's just mooned after hours lol


nad now he's looking at retirment money lol

It's just mooned AGAIN after hours and is over 200!! ll madness


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 26, 2021)

No good entry, last good entry was at 17.88


----------



## wristcel (Jan 26, 2021)

LilTeccaCel said:


> cant trade options in the UK


 
there must be brokers. I'm looking now. I plan to get involved in this
JUst gonna risk about £500
Not sure what option strikes to buy though. I know fuck all. But neither does anybody else getting rich lol


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 26, 2021)

I'd actually wait to start selling soon if I were u


----------



## wristcel (Jan 26, 2021)

244!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 10673 (Jan 26, 2021)

wristcel said:


> there must be brokers. I'm looking now. I plan to get involved in this
> JUst gonna risk about £500
> Not sure what option strikes to buy though. I know fuck all. But neither does anybody else getting rich lol


scratch that i was wrong interactive brokers lets you trade options


----------



## wristcel (Jan 26, 2021)

think about the surgeries he can get!! lol


----------



## wristcel (Jan 27, 2021)

.....


----------



## wristcel (Jan 27, 2021)

wristcel said:


> 244!!!!


280!


----------



## Truecel14 (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm going to be so fucking rich


----------



## GarixTheChad (Jan 27, 2021)

FUCK THIISISISISI ISHIITTTTT I WANT TO BE 18 AND DO THIS SHIT AND I CANT AT 16


----------



## wristcel (Jan 27, 2021)

that redditor who started it has made about 28 million now lol.

Many others have made hundreds of thousands


Truecel14 said:


> I'm going to be so fucking rich


where you in from? How are you playing it? Options? Shares?


----------



## Truecel14 (Jan 27, 2021)

wristcel said:


> that redditor who started it has made about 28 million now lol.
> 
> Many others have made hundreds of thousands
> 
> where you in from? How are you playing it? Options? Shares?


Im from New Zealand. Shares


----------



## wristcel (Jan 27, 2021)

Truecel14 said:


> Im from New Zealand. Shares


so you aren't using margin, right?
(I meant what price are you long from)


----------



## Truecel14 (Jan 27, 2021)

wristcel said:


> so you aren't using margin, right?
> (I meant what price are you long from)


My average is 30 per share.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 27, 2021)

Truecel14 said:


> My average is 30 per share.


nice!
So this is a cash account and not a margin account, right?


----------



## Truecel14 (Jan 27, 2021)

wristcel said:


> nice!
> So this is a cash account and not a margin account, right?


Yeah its just a cash account. Are you buying GME?


----------



## wristcel (Jan 27, 2021)

Truecel14 said:


> Yeah its just a cash account. Are you buying GME?


i'm looking too, yes. But I know fuck all so trying to make sure I do it in the best possible way. 
I only have a margin account so can't really play it. I could wipe my account out so fast on the moves this beast makes!
So I need to open a cash account or an options account


----------



## wristcel (Jan 27, 2021)

wristcel said:


> 280!


342!!!

pretty much doubled overnight!

gmecels, send me monies for surgeries pls


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 27, 2021)

Whats the next stock to trade? I wanna get into the game also.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

tbh you guys are always so late to the party, when I see these "JFL if you aren't investing in asset x" threads pop up I know it's nearly time to sell.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 27, 2021)

elfmaxx said:


> tbh you guys are always so late to the party, when I see these "JFL if you aren't investing in asset x" threads pop up I know it's nearly time to sell.


so what to invest?


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Whats the next stock to trade? I wanna get into the game also.


amc


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

elfmaxx said:


> tbh you guys are always so late to the party, when I see these "JFL if you aren't investing in asset x" threads pop up I know it's nearly time to sell.



Actually nvm this, I just realized OP's thread was made on sunday


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 27, 2021)

elfmaxx said:


> amc



The stock has more than doubled during the last weeks. Dont you think it will collapse?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 27, 2021)

PLUG and BB could be a interesting buy today


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> The stock has more than doubled during the last weeks. Dont you think it will collapse?
> 
> View attachment 948754


you don't understand what's going on here...


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 27, 2021)

382 les goo


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 27, 2021)

if people listened to me they'd be millionaires


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 27, 2021)

Gunnersup said:


> People spam the wall street bets discord with various stocks, lately it's been GME and BB, but AMC is starting to being spammed there so it's gonna moon just like the other 2, already purchased a few calls



link to discord??


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 27, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> if people listened to me they'd be millionaires


bit early for that lol

idk if it'll get that high


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Jan 27, 2021)

I cant believe this shit, I thought about buying 120$ of GME when it was 4$, I will kms


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 27, 2021)

bought 5 shares at 345 for the luls, this shit is hilarious


----------



## Paqua (Jan 27, 2021)

still worth to buy now?


----------



## AronGD (Jan 27, 2021)

At what site or where do i invest?


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jan 27, 2021)

Paqua said:


> still worth to buy now?


Buy $AMC instead of GME if you are this late. Same thing should happen to AMC soon


----------



## Paqua (Jan 27, 2021)

Gunnersup said:


> Buy $AMC instead of GME if you are this late. Same thing should happen to AMC soon


the guys at wallstreetbets are talking about GME going up to 5k-10k so it could still be worth it, what do you think?


----------



## Deleted member 10782 (Jan 27, 2021)

Buy $AMC and $BB. I also bought some $GME in case it keeps going up. Autism power my friends


----------



## Paqua (Jan 27, 2021)

dinnamadre said:


> $BB


blackberry?


----------



## Deleted member 10782 (Jan 27, 2021)

Paqua said:


> blackberry?


Yes, WSB autists are YOLOing it. Might grow quickly in the next days


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 27, 2021)

If you fall for the bots shilling AMC and BB you are legit retarded


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Jan 27, 2021)

While I appreciate Reddit people helping fuck over Wall Street Jews, and helping me make money

Why the fuck are they so obssesed with dicks and wive's boyfriends? They are legit fucked in the head

I can feel the soy oozing out of my screen trying to figure out what they are investing in


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Jan 27, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> While I appreciate Reddit people helping fuck over Wall Street Jews, and helping me make money
> 
> Why the fuck are they so obssesed with dicks and wive's boyfriends? They are legit fucked in the head
> 
> I can feel the soy oozing out of my screen trying to figure out what they are investing in


R/wallstreetbets is basically the salty spittoon of Reddit


----------



## wristcel (Jan 27, 2021)

God is still holding strong!
50 million bucks, baby!!


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 27, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> While I appreciate Reddit people helping fuck over Wall Street Jews, and helping me make money
> 
> Why the fuck are they so obssesed with dicks and wive's boyfriends? They are legit fucked in the head
> 
> I can feel the soy oozing out of my screen trying to figure out what they are investing in


It's just an inside joke man why you gotta take everything so serious


----------



## Deleted member 10673 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## pineapple (Jan 27, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> If you fall for the bots shilling AMC and BB you are legit retarded


I was literally planning on buying stock from BB last month but was told by everyone around me that getting into stocks as a retail investor was unwise. It’s doubled and like what’s a couple hundred bucks gonna do?

I missed out on BNGO and GME 🤷


----------



## sytyl (Jan 27, 2021)

it's over


----------



## sytyl (Jan 27, 2021)

sytyl said:


> it's over
> View attachment 949804


wsb is also private now, the small man isn't allowed to win, at least they can't come for biz (yet)
though it's private since they don't want a flood of normies rushing in


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 27, 2021)

sytyl said:


> it's over
> View attachment 949804


without the subreddits sentiment it's going to crash tomorrow tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jan 27, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> without the subreddits sentiment it's going to crash tomorrow tbh


Ur right, fuck


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 27, 2021)

Gunnersup said:


> Ur right, fuck


Unless they somehow fix the spam by opening


----------



## Cacas112 (Jan 27, 2021)

GarixTheChad said:


> FUCK THIISISISISI ISHIITTTTT I WANT TO BE 18 AND DO THIS SHIT AND I CANT AT 16


where do you live?


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 27, 2021)

fill me in on what happened the past 6 hours boyos


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## GarixTheChad (Jan 28, 2021)

Cacas112 said:


> where do you live?


Poland.I need documents and ID card on literally every site


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 28, 2021)

GME WILL HIT 5k THIS IS NOT A JOKE


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Jan 28, 2021)

ok buddies what do i buy now? im waiting for identification

gme, amc and bb?


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jan 28, 2021)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> ok buddies what do i buy now? im waiting for identification
> 
> gme, amc and bb?


GME should dip in the next 2 hours, you can go all in then


----------



## wristcel (Jan 28, 2021)

500 on pre market lol. 
All the warehouse workers retiring now and buying yachts!


----------

